# Am I a Good Rider?



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Im a beginner rider. Ive been riding for a year, all english. Recently, I learn to jump at a trot and how to canter. This girl that was in my lesson jumped on her sixth lesson.

Also, ive cantered before. My lesson horse started cantering by mistake on my seventh lesson. I decided to try it out nice and proper on the lunge line. It went well. but after, she lurched in to a canter off the lunge line, real awkward and I just slid off. Don't ask me why. I just got a bunch of bruises but also this awful fear of cantering. I just got over it and started again, but I feel like an awful rider, especially with the jumping thing.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Jumping is not all that easy to start even for someone with riding experience. Also a year of riding lessons (given you just ride once a week) is indeed not all that much. Dont' be disappointed. I know some barns where people start jumping very soon, and IMHO it's very dangerous. You have to establish good trot/canter before you go into jumping. Just take things slowly, everyone has own speed. I assure you good canter will come with experience!


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you... I guess that you're right


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I had practiced loping for 3 years before I got a beautiful, collected, proper lope. And in that time, I have fallen off twice while riding at the lope. (once while bareback and the second was in a WP class. The horse heard my instructor talking and she did this weird short stride and I sailed through the air)It will come, but only with practice. 

And I'm not an english rider, but it seems to me jumping on your sixth lesson is dangerous. I jumped a few times (unintentionally) and the first time I ended up indian style hanging off the side of the horse with my legs wrapped around her belly. And that was after 5 YEARS of riding. 

And another thing my previous instructor told me after I fell off bareback, "You aren't a good rider until you've fallen off a few times."


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

My daughter has starting to canter and she has fallen off at the canter. She has been riding english for almost a year. I agree with Kitten Val that you shouldnt be doing any jumping until you have master a very solid/balanced canter. Do not let it get you down, sometimes certain skills take longer to master. My daughter has been having a terrible time with the correct diagnol until recently. She rides maybe 4-5 times a week with lessons on her horse about twice a month.
With practice everything will start to fall into place. : )


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

No one can tell you if you're a good rider or not without seeing you ride. As a beginner, of course you're not a 'great' rider, but you may be a 'good beginner'.
If you have a good, solid foundation in your riding - quiet hands, a solid leg and stable, balanced seat and upper body, then yes, you are a good beginner. If you're flopping around all over the place, with legs swinging, hanging off the horses mouth of pulling back on the mouth all the time, then you're probably quite a 'raw' beginner and would benefit from some lessons on the lunge with no reins and stirrups to improve your core stability.

We all fall off, I would say that you falling off when the horse picked up canter probably indicates that you don't have a very balanced/solid seat at this stage. I would go back to really concentrating on your seat, balance and position in general for a while before you have another go at cantering.


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Kayty said:


> No one can tell you if you're a good rider or not without seeing you ride. As a beginner, of course you're not a 'great' rider, but you may be a 'good beginner'.
> If you have a good, solid foundation in your riding - quiet hands, a solid leg and stable, balanced seat and upper body, then yes, you are a good beginner. If you're flopping around all over the place, with legs swinging, hanging off the horses mouth of pulling back on the mouth all the time, then you're probably quite a 'raw' beginner and would benefit from some lessons on the lunge with no reins and stirrups to improve your core stability.
> 
> We all fall off, I would say that you falling off when the horse picked up canter probably indicates that you don't have a very balanced/solid seat at this stage. I would go back to really concentrating on your seat, balance and position in general for a while before you have another go at cantering.


 Yeah we do two pint canter so back then, my two point was leaning on the horses neck. I think she put her head down and next thing I know...BIG BRUISE!


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

Stella said:


> Yeah we do two pint canter so back then, my two point was leaning on the horses neck. I think she put her head down and next thing I know...BIG BRUISE!


doing a canter in a 2 point position is hard work and it takes alot of balance and an inpedent seat. i have been riding for 4 years before i did that.
the trick with the 2 point cantering is that u need to hold yourself in the position and not lean on the horse at all. you may rest your hands on the horses neck but not use it to balance.
the way i wa taught to canter is this: sit deep, hold onto the saddle with the reins in one hand and canter on a straight. but i didn't truly learn to canter untill my 3rd horse and 2 years later. you need to stay in the saddle and open up your thighs and not tense. and follow the movement with your hips.
you won't get this straight away but i say you need practice. keep you butt in the saddle, sit up and relax. if your not sure of control do it on a lunge line with somoeone experienced that will look after you.
i bought my first horse after 2 months of lessons and i was hopeless! don't be too paranoid about it, you will get there in the end just like everyone 
if a hopeless rider like me can get it then you will


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

i'm know how you feel about that girl jumping on her sixth lesson i was at camp and this girl who has never riden before got to canter on the second to last day >:O i know how to canter and all but i haven't cantered yet at that particular stable it didn't seem fair but then i felt better when she almost fell off n.n' i know i'm sorry i'm evil but but... its not fair >:O anyway

i'm sure your a good rider right now i actually am afriad of the canter too (sorta) i think i'm finally ready to canter cause its been awhile i'm rareing to go xD anyway i'm sure soon you'll feel like that i wasn't allowed to canter for awhile it made me want to canter but i'm positive you'll canter and then jump!


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

Learning to jump in her 6th lesson :O

Doesn't sound to safe to me.I've been riding for nearly 5 years I learnt to jump like 1ft jumps in trot after about a year, learnt to canter (and actually steer at the same time) this year(after 3 years) and recently have started doing about 2ft6 jumps and being allowed to canter out on hacks. 

I've fallen 4 times so far. The first time I was bucked off 2nd while jumping about 1ft something I just kinda slid off 3rd time, I was doing stirupp less cantering for the first time and slid off and hurt myself (invisible bruise on bum and back, and hip and lower spine clicking for a couple of days plus not being able to stretch one of my legs out XD) and 4th time riding a horse that didn't like jumping and I did a somersault into a jump.
The last 3 falls in the space of 4 months  so I know how you feel.

It's gonna take time and I have a feeling your friend is probably going to end up getting hurt before you. But keep your chin up and try to be the best YOU can be not the best out of everyone else


----------



## ImpressiveLady (Aug 22, 2010)

Jumping at her 6th lesson isn't good at all. :shock: 

It took me about a year (riding ever other day) to begin to jump at a trot. It takes time but once you start jumping you will realize why it took so many lessons to build up your riding for jumping. ;-)


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you . you are right and i have to admit that yes, that other girl allmost fell off. also, starting too early was the reason i fell off and got in this mess anyway. i guess If you do something before you are ready you panic and forget how to ride...


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

Are you in a riding school?


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Me? It's a school and at the same time the stable of an olympic horse riding medalist!!! (Sorry. I'll try not to brag. It may sound special, but to me it's just a good stable with good horses and good instructors.


----------



## ryssa1229 (Jul 9, 2010)

ImpressiveLady said:


> Jumping at her 6th lesson isn't good at all. :shock:



I agree. I absolutely HATE when trainer's dot hat with their students,leading them to believe they can jump after a handful of rides.It puts the student at a huge risk of hurting themselves.They barely know the basics at that point,and you let them jump? I just don't get it. -_- I was riding for about 2 or 3 years when I was allowed to go over a small cross rail at a trot for the first time,and that was because I knew what I had learned very well and could stay in control of my horse. 

I'm sure you're a great rider sweetie, we all fall off, it happens to the best of us. Don't think you're not good at what you do just because you didn't jump like that other girl and fell off instead, her trainer let her do something she was not ready to do in any way because of a lack of experience. You're gaining experience by falling, you need to learn how to fall off and get right back on to be a great rider.


----------



## edgeronn (Jul 29, 2010)

Its a very good thing that you know riding, i also know riding and i enjoy my riding very much.


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree with everyone else - don't worry about falling off. Falling off and getting back on has taught me some of the best lessons and, weirdly, has made me less afraid of riding. I've only been riding for 1.5 years, but that's just my experience.

Also, if you find that you're nervous about something specific, tell whoever you're taking lessons from. I was terrified a few weeks ago after the horse I ride took off at a full gallop with me on his back, and I didn't say anything for a while because I didn't want my instructor to think I'm a pansy or something. But in the end it got so bad that I didn't want to ride anymore, so I did tell her, and she helped me to get over my fear in literally one lesson; turns out I'd been pulling on his mouth too much and was sending contradicting signals to him.

So, sorry, that was a little off topic...but don't be afraid to talk to your instructor or ask questions, especially if you're feeling uncomfortable about something. And I'm sure you're not a bad rider! The fact that you get on after falling off is already really great, so don't worry, things will get better


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Wether your a good rider or not you always fall off!! Take my word for it!  I have been riding since i was 2 (im 14 now) and i always fall off! And it doesnt matter what people around you say or think. Do what you feel capable of. My last comp i won my 6 bar at 1 mtr 30 and the next day i fell of because my pony shied and i wasnt paying attention ;p It all comes with time. The people that are over taking you in riding now, will soon fall behind because _"you"_ didnt rush things. Then they will be thinking wow where did she come from!!  so just take it in your stride and smile and be proud of your Bruises!! because you know what we all get them..

Im not sure where you live but Gillian Rolton fell off 2 or 3 times in cross country at the 1996 Atlanta Olympic games and continued to ride on and win Australia gold, and she had a broken collarbone and broken ribs... 

JUST HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Well let's see, I don't have the canter fully down yet, but I did learn 2-Point at the trot, and was forced to hold it at the walk and trot on the long sides of the arena in my last lesson. Jumping, completely not happening any time soon. I can not imagine jumping on my 6th lesson, I didn't have a decent seat in the trot till a few months in.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't remember how long it was before I jumped when I was taking lessons when I was younger, but I know dang sure it wasn't my 6th lesson!! I had to walk, trot and canter...I had to post trot with no stirrups and my psychotic instructor also made me two point with no stirrups. Dang I used to have strong legs! I remember riding with no stirrups or reigns in one lesson, posting trot with arms out to the side. My horse tripped, stepped through the reigns, tripped again when he realized he was caught in the reigns and came to a dead halt. I didn't fall, didn't even slip. My instructor was IMPRESSED! All that ground work really does pay off in the end but I know it's depressing to see someone doing 'more fun' stuff than you.
The FIRST time I started taking lessons was from a dressage person. They were VERY meticulous and I was barely allowed to trot because I had to be absolutely PERFECT at the walk, perfect form, perfect seat, perfect hands. I got frustrated really quick. Then I moved to a 'jumping' barn and really got going good. It sounds like you are on your way, I suggest trying some good 'core balance' things like other people have suggested.


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Im not sure where you live but Gillian Rolton fell off 2 or 3 times in cross country at the 1996 Atlanta Olympic games and continued to ride on and win Australia gold, and she had a broken collarbone and broken ribs... 

JUST HAVE FUN!!![/quote]
i do not know who Gillian rolton is, but my opinion is that is waaay to dangerous. i am not her trainer or anything, but i would not have done that. if she had a head injury she could've died.sorry off topic)


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

hank you sooo much everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel so much better!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Stella said:


> i do not know who Gillian rolton is, but my opinion is that is waaay to dangerous. i am not her trainer or anything, but i would not have done that. if she had a head injury she could've died.sorry off topic)


 
Gillian Rolton is an Australian Olympian. Haha i wasnt saying try to do that!! God no.. I was just implying even Olympians fall off too. So dont feel bad. 

p.s I've ridden with cracked ribs and its "really" painfull!! I wouldnt recomend it


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

JackofDiamonds said:


> Gillian Rolton is an Australian Olympian. Haha i wasnt saying try to do that!! God no.. I was just implying even Olympians fall off too. So dont feel bad.
> 
> p.s I've ridden with cracked ribs and its "really" painfull!! I wouldnt recomend it


Holy cow, that's impressive...the worst I've ridden with was serious stomach issues (I won't go into detail lol) and I thought I was dying. Of course we were practicing sitting trot that day, which made it much worse


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

africanstardust said:


> Holy cow, that's impressive...the worst I've ridden with was serious stomach issues (I won't go into detail lol) and I thought I was dying. Of course we were practicing sitting trot that day, which made it much worse


thats always how it works isnt it, you have to do the hardest stuff when your not well.. haha. With the cracked ribs I attempted to do a cross country course on a 4yr old.. lets just say it didnt go well. I ended up not finishing.:lol:


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Stella--what is your defination of head injury? Most people still will continue to play their sport with a mild to moderate concussion (hockey, soccer, lacrosse, football etc) with no harm done. I am sure that as an Olympic level rider, Ms. Rolton would have known if she could or could not have gotten back on her horse. _

_As to the OP, I have been riding since I was 5, except for a few years at the end of high school and into my early twenties(15ish years maybe altogether...??), and still do not consider myself a "good" rider. I do well, but I still make mistakes, still ask questions, still try to absorb all the knowledge I can from other more experienced riders and trainers._


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ImpressiveLady said:


> Jumping at her 6th lesson isn't good at all. :shock:
> 
> It took me about a year (riding ever other day) to begin to jump at a trot. It takes time but once you start jumping you will realize why it took so many lessons to build up your riding for jumping. ;-)


really? for me it was 1st lesson, walk. 2nd lesson, trot. 3rd lesson, canter. 4th lesson jump! and that was me riding every week. in a riding school. most of that was in-hand for the first times though. and the jump was about 6 inches high 

Stella, you sound like you are doing pretty well, ballance comes in time with lots of practice


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Stella--what is your defination of head injury? Most people still will continue to play their sport with a mild to moderate concussion (hockey, soccer, lacrosse, football etc) with no harm done. I am sure that as an Olympic level rider, Ms. Rolton would have known if she could or could not have gotten back on her horse. _


 I was just thinking about this famous lady(singer?) that was skiing and had an accident. said she was fine but died of undiagnosed head injury later. Not horse riding, but skiing and horse riding are both about as dangerous.(sorry off topic)


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I'm not saying it can't happen....anything can happen. I could trip over my own feet walking causing me to fall and hit my head. I'm not going to stop walking because of it, but be more careful about where I walk._

_Did this accident happen in the states or Canada? The one that comes to mind when you mentioned this was married to a famous actor....? I dont think she continued to ski, but was taken to hospital later that day because she had other injuries as well as head trauma(I think, not 100% sure). She also wasn't a professional athlete.... PRO athletes would hopefully not put themselves into anymore danger then neccessary for their sport. Again, it could happen...but it is their life they are risking._


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

nono don't worry! I jumped after almost a year and my first jump was an inch off the ground! haha! After that I felt like a pro! lol jk! My other friend has a different instructor and has been riding for more than 2 years and still hasn't jumped yet! So don't worry about it!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

I do know head injury is not the priority when you fall off. When ive been put in hospital (a few times might i add... God and im only 14 ) the first thing they do is make sure you havent broken your neck or back and later down the track they will deal with head injury's. Last time i was in there i was having all tests to make sure my back and neck was ok. They told me you can still move even if you have broken your neck and back because the bone may not have moved but one movement might change it and your paralized adn basicly screwed forever. Turns out i had a major head injury, I had a fracture at the back of my skull. To have head injury is serious because there may be bleeding on the brain but usually thats not the most dangerous part of the fall. Just from experience


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

I think your well on your way. When the girl jumped in her 6th lesson.. I think that's a bad idea. I rode in lessons for two years and didn't start canterin until after year one and I was scared, super scared, then I started trotting cross rails after a year and a half. I really liked jumping but ibwas never taught how to canter the jumps. I had to take two years break before I started riding again( I terribly missed it) but when I started riding at my friend sages house she wanted to canter so I'm like alright and it was fine! Cantering like my favorite thug to do , then I pretty much taught my self to jump at a canter up to 2'9" although my positions bad but I have not yet jumped with an actual saddle but you'll get it you just need to get over fear
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

